# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Update v7.49 - REAL ALL HASHES Support for 1 Time Activation Only!!!

## DARIFBS

*ATF Update v7.49 - REAL ALL HASHES Support for 1 Time Activation Only!!!*       *For a 1 time Activation of 49 Credits, Joining The ATF Network* *will allow you to perform UNLIMITED TASKS to ANY BB5 FBUS HASH* *for all BB5 Phones with FBUS Connection in Planet Earth...*    *Update and Activate to ATF v7.49 Now and Enjoy the following supported TASKS:*  *Unlimited SL3 PM 120 HASH Decryption for ALL NEW HASH BB5 Phones with FBUS Connection**Unlimited SL2 Direct Unlock for 6120c, 6760s and 6790s NEW HASH 479Cxxxx Phones**Unlimited Super Dongle Repair for ALL NEW HASH BB5 Phones with FBUS Connection**Unlimited SX-4 Authorization (CUstomized Keys) for ALL BB5 Phones with FBUS Connection**Unlimited SL3 Downgrade for phones with ENO files available* *Activate Now and get a chance to Participate and WIN FREE RAPIDO NEW HASH Unlocking!!!*    *Special SL3 LBF Tools for Hashcat v0.05 by atom on v7.49**Supports Manual IMEI and HASH input or input via LOG files (*.log, *.bcl and *.sha)**Resume or Skip Brute Force Jobs at any Percentage % you want**Divide Brute Force Jobs to 2, 3, 4, 5 or 10 Super Computers (Distributed Cracking)**Specify Temperature Limit (85, 90, 95, 100 or NO LIMIT)**Improve your BF time by guessing ODD or EVEN for last digit in the Master Code!*   *General Updates Added on v7.49* *Infineon X1-00 RM-732, X1-00.1 RM-733 Flashing Support Added**Fixed FTDI Read Timeout Bug on BB5 OLD LOADER + OLD PROTOCOL Flashing**Self Test Status Report Updated* *Additional Information:*  *For End users who paid 99 Credits for ATF Network Activation since March 2011,* *you will all get a 50 Credits Rebate which will be delivered back into your*  *account within 24 hours.*   *__________________________________________________  ________________________*  *Download From:* *Click the auto update button in exe.*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة ممتازة اخى ++++++++++

----------


## narosse27



----------


## jazouli89



----------

